# tomato and potato plant unveiled



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I've seen them before and always gave them a pass but I thought I would post it anyway ...

A plant that produces both tomatoes and potatoes, called the TomTato, has been developed for the UK market.

Ipswich-based horticultural firm Thompson and Morgan said the plants were not genetically modified.

Similar plants have been created in the UK, but the firm said it was thought to be the first time they had been produced on a commercial scale.

Guy Barter, of the Royal Horticultural Society (RHS), said it was looking at the plant with "real interest".

Mr Barter said many of these plants - created by a technique known as grafting - had been created before but taste had previously been a problem

More here ... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-24281192


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

So a lettuce, TomTato and bacon sandwich?

Man, some people have all the really fun jobs.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Saw this article in a local paper, neat. It makes sense, aren't the tomato and potato from the same plant family?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, they are from the deadly nightshade family with Hot & Sweet Peppers, Egg Plants.
This is a simple graft, much like the 5 in 1 fruit trees.


----------



## BlackPaladin (Oct 20, 2008)

Frankenfood.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

When I was in High School(70's) we did a tomato/potato graft experiment in a science a class, it did survive and grow.

We did it in the spring and school was out for the summer before we had a chance to see if it actually produced anything though.

I wouldn't consider it "Frankenfood" anymore than a fruit or nut tree that had been grafted.


----------

